# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Punxel Agent : Un jeu de plateforme rétro 2D avec des flingues

## SeanRon

Punxel Agent est un petit jeu rétro développé par des lecteurs de Canard PC qui ont du talent à revendre. Ce petit platformer 2D séduira les fans de Super Meat Boy, CapSized, Stealth Bastard et consorts.
L'histoire ? Plutôt simple, l'Agent Punxel, héros de l'histoire aux yeux globuleux, doit à chaque niveau récupérer des documents secrets et quitter la zone sans périr.
Mais des vilains, aux yeux tout aussi globuleux, postés sur le parcours de notre héros, auront vite fait de se regrouper pour aller ouvrir le bide de celui qui trouble leur tranquilité.

Foncer dans le tas est rarement une solution salutaire, et il faudra quelques essais au joueur pour apprendre à éviter de se faire repérer et pour trouver le parcours le plus judicieux.
Doubles sauts, backstabs et diverses armes et capacités spéciales permettent de varier les plaisirs et les styles de jeu au travers des différents niveaux à débloquer.

Enfin, le jeu dispose d'un moyen de créer très simplement ses propres niveaux pour les partager entre amis (au moyen de tiled : http://www.mapeditor.org/ )
Punxel Agent est un Projet initié il ya quelques mois par *lucskywalker*, qui a vite été rejoint par *Uubu* pour les graphismes et par *Bigju* pour les bruitages et la bande-son.
Développé sous Java 6 avec la bibliothèque LWJGL (Minecraft, JMonkey...), utilisable sous Windows, Linux et Mac, il se joue en mode fenêtré en 800x600.
Bien que paramétré uniquement pour le clavier, il peut être joué à la manette via JoyToKey ou Xpadder.


Télécharger le jeu : V1.10
https://sourceforge.net/projects/pun...0.zip/download


Télécharger la dernière version de Java (si besoin) :
http://www.java.com/fr/download/
Lien vers le topic des créateurs du jeu :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/80...t-des-pew-pew!

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Louck

Petit message pour dire merci à SeanRon pour la news, et qu'il y aura très bientôt un patch afin de pouvoir jouer avec une manette de jeu  :;): .

----------


## olaf

Vivement le patch  ::): 
Pasqu'en jeu de plate-forme au clavier, je suis nul nul nul.

----------


## Vader_666

Très bon petit jeu. J'ai beta testé à la manette et c'est encore plus cool !  ::):

----------


## Louck

Ce qui est encore plus cool, c'est que la nouvelle version est disponible pour tout le monde  ::P: .

Lien pour télécharger la V1.10:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/pun...0.zip/download

----------


## Newan

J'avais remarqué ce jeu avec Uubu mais sans y avoir jamais joué.

Bravo à vous.

----------

